

Beanstalk Guides - nhoss2
http://guides.beanstalkapp.com/

======
alexknowshtml
These guides are probably not as useful to the majority of the HackerNews
audience, but I thought it might be helpful to explain why we're publishing
these guides.

It's hard to believe, but absolutely true, that there are WAY more people who
aren't using ANY version control than have made a clear decision about using
one over the other.

The benefits of version control are clear once you start using them, but are
less clear to people who haven't used it before. We want to illustrate that
benefit while at the same time making it easy to learn about best practices
and techniques to improve your entire development and design workflow.

It's been a fascinating process finding large dense communities of designers
and developers who still have excuses for not using ANY version control.
There's still a huge public service to be done for teaching version control
basics and best practices to the audiences who don't have any significant
adoption yet.

